# Front groove in roll-out awning- anyone use for support ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone use the front groove in a Fiamma /Omnistore awning for attaching a drive-away tent or porch or anything else ?

Can they please tell me what the part that slides into the groove looks like eg, is it like a caravan awning with a corded edge that slides into the groove ?

Does it detach or does it seem firm even when windy ?

Thanks

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep, its the corded edge tape, we have a 'home made' front panel made from rip-stop nylon that we occasionaly fit to our Omnistor front awning rail & [so far] its not ripped or pulled out whilst in normal use


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I think it depends on the model of the canopy Grizzly. On my F45i it is in essence a caravan awning channel, but I believe on many others it's a different profile (J?), hence the converters that are sold.

We've used the channel on the front before now and it's pretty solid : only thing is it's too high (on our van) to take a conventional awning if there's the slightest slope on the pitch (would probably be ok with a driveaway), and assuming your canopy stands proud, would leave a 3 inch gap between awning and motorhome wall. We had a awning rail fitted to the bottom of the Fiamma...avoided having to drill into van and as it's bolted onto Fiamma it's far more secure.

Paul


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Awning strip*

It is called an awning strip.
Can be bought from caravan accessory shops or from shows. It comes in several different diameters.

Fiamma is usually 7mm, Omnistor is usually 6mm older style awnings can be 4-5mm.
Best thing to do is try each size for a snug but easy slide fit.
Too tight and it will not slide, too loose and it will pull out when under tension.

Why do you want to know?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

The tape is called 'safari - kador' gusset, and yes we used it to connect a Khyam drive-away awning to our Fiamma roll out when we had a Bongo. Could find some pictures and post them later, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

We use a standard small porch awning attached to our Omnistor during the winter-standard awning beading just slides into it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Awning strip*



an99uk said:


> Why do you want to know?


Thank you all. That it is firm is just what I wanted to hear . I'd forgotten about the possible gap though, since our awning is recessed, it might not be so big. Fitting an awning strip onto the bottom of the awning itself makes a lot of sense however. Great to know what to ask for too- that's half the battle when you go into an accessory shop !

I want to make a small, very light, very portable rain canopy for above our hab door. I panic when the awning is out on a stormy winter day but that is when it would be so useful. So far we aim for something that will be firm but, even if it is blown off, will be light enough not to take the van panels with it. It must take seconds to put up and store in a small space in the beenybox.

We want just enough shelter so that we can leave the hab door window open without it raining in ( the kitchen is next to this window and it is the best ventilator), and enough of a dry patch underneath it to be able to take off boots without getting wet.

I have a source of ripstop nylon at £3.75 m( 60 " wide ) and a long fibreglass pole.

I haven't seen one for sale anywhere hence decision to make one.

Thanks again

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its a figure of eight one edge is smaller than the other as the awnings all seem to be for a Caravan and we M/Homers seem to have a smaller fitting

http://www.lightningleisure.com/cgi...g/index.html&WD=gusset&PN=Royal.html#a2_21163


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Like Waleem says though, depending on the profile of your individual canopy you may not need the type of adaptor strips that people are referring to. I bought one for ours, only to discover the porch awning we bought slid directly in anyway.

If you're looking for cheap(ish) and small, you might find something like this could suffice..at fifty quid it's hardly worth the trouble of making your own if it's small enough for your needs.

One final thing - be careful of whether the hab door will rub on the top of the awning. Ours does, and eventually it'll rub through - then it'll be time to get the repair kit out.

Paul


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Grizzly.
I have a kit consisting of 3 pieces of figure of 8 channel each 2feet 6 inches long and a strip of fabric 7 feet 4 inches long with thick pipeing in one side {6mm} i think and motorhome size pipeing {4 mm} i think on the other, used to fit a porch awning on a Fiamma roll out awning. If you are interested P.M. me.
Crimpleken


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Paul - that is smaller than most I've seen but still more elaborate ( and heavier ) than I want. I literally want a canopy. We don't want anything that requires time to put up or will take space in the van if we can't put it up. Point taken about door height - another thing to look at. Perhaps if I buy 2 m of ripstop I can make two and replace the first as and when it wears....

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

crimpleken said:


> Hi Grizzly.
> . If you are interested P.M. me.
> Crimpleken


Thanks Ken...I might well take you up on that. We're still at the design stage yet, not helped by the fact that the van is not kept outside the back door.

Some serious work will take place next week !

G


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Grizzly,
I will be leaving for Germany next Wed. so if you are interested let me know soon.
Crimpleken


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We have the 45i and the channel is much smaller than your standard awning strip. I got the separate strip which is thicker on one side than the other from Johnscross. if you remember we had a post about covering windows and me doing some shade strips for the front of the awning. Unfortunately I can't remember what the original post was called. It cost me about £13 including postage for 2 mtrs. You may remember the post. We both contributed to it. We saw something of what your trying to do in Germany in July, almost like a sail. It stayed put in a good windy thunderstorm, but it was a PVC, so not as high as the coachbuilts, whether that would have a bearing on it I'm unsure. Let us know how you get on, maybe worth a try. Mind you still haven't gotten around to my sun shades yet.

Regards

Karen

Ps found the thread, prob of no use http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-91287-.html

Pps I went to local caravan dealer and they gave me a small piece to see if it fitted before I ordered the wrong one.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*awning strip*

The reason I asked was that I made my own tie down kit using this awning strip. 
2x 6 inch strips sewn to some strong canvas, slid into the awning channel and used the original straps to tie it down.

I also made my own sun/wind shade using the same kind of strip(similar to lillypad but much much cheaper) and some spare fine mesh net curtain.

We did have a drive away awning that we used the figure of eight strips for but it wasn't very successful,too faffy and they came adrift in the wind.I wouldn't bother buying an awning that didn't have the right size joining strip attached. Other people manage to join their awning ok but it didn't work for us.

The dayroom we have now came fitted with 3 different size awning strips in one and the middle one, 6mm fits perfectly. I don't know why they sell awnings/safari rooms/sunshades with a standard awning strip and then expect people to pay extra for a joining strip :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think the next stage might be a visit to an accessory shop to have a look at the awning rail stuff and then design what we want to do. It's interesting that you've seen a similar thing Karen. I'm surprised that they're not freely available but I've not found anything- yet- in UK. Perhaps a look on Google.de ??

I've just finished making loose covers for the seats and covers for the duvets and bedrolls so the sewing machine has not been put away. I'm not very good with a sewing machine so this has been a real labour of love.

G


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe they're handy with their machines too. But I would imagine that the Germans will have something suitable! They usually do.

Regards

Karen


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Caggsie said:


> We have the 45i and the channel is much smaller than your standard awning strip.


Karen, as a matter of interest do you know the age of your 45i? I suspect that the profile may have something to do with age. Our Fiamma was fitted in 2008 but it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if the dealer had got some bankrupt stock that was considerably older (we got it thrown in as part of the deal).

The guys at Riversway (my local dealer, generally knowledgable) were convinced an adaptor was needed, but in the event it wasn't. The demo Fiamma model in their showroom had a totally different profile for the strip on the front. Weird. Perhaps JohnsCross could comment?

In any case, lesson appears to be experiment : try without, if it won't fit, get one of the adaptors.

Grizzly, can't comment on the example I pointed you to earlier, but the similar one we have is <5kg, and folds into a tent bag approx 10x6x24 inch. Heaviest thing is the pegs.

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Grizzly, can't comment on the example I pointed you to earlier, but the similar one we have is <5kg, and folds into a tent bag approx 10x6x24 inch. Heaviest thing is the pegs.
> 
> Paul


Paul...please can you tell me what it's called ? This weighs almost 4 kg less than the example in the photo and the size is acceptable too.

Incidentally, I've just been looking at French and German websites and they are a bit of an eye-opener. I'd always assumed that they'd be the same old stuff that is sold is every accessory shop in UK but not so; there are lots of quite innovative things that we don't get offered. Mind you most of it is very expensive !

I've managed to find one quite similar to what we want but, sadly, it is no longer available ( this season ?)

http://www.obelink.fr/overzichtpagina3.asp?cat=2&id=24&arid=3389

G


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Paul, haven't a scoobies on the age. It was as yours, thrown in with the deal. 2008.

The good thing about the strip is that it has two different sizes. One that would fit into the figure of 8 I would say caravan channel size and the other that fits into the channel on the front of the awning. So best of both worlds. I would advise though is to get a bit off a dealer and try it out first before any ordering is done. The local caravan dealer was very willing to do this and cut off a two inch bit.

Regards

Karen


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Paul...please can you tell me what it's called ? This weighs almost 4 kg less than the example in the photo and the size is acceptable too.
> 
> G


Looks like I've been telling porkies Grizzly. It's this one, and comes in at 7.2kg. If you're serious about buying, let me know and I'll get the tape measure out on the bag to make sure I'm not misleading you on that either... 

Paul


----------

